# S3c2410 USB device implementation



## Sosona (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it possible to loopback the USB device and host in the same S3c2410 controller?


----------



## andrew@ (Jul 18, 2011)

There is no support for FreeBSD as a USB device on S3C2410.


----------

